# Canon 300D software problem.



## tommmkelly (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm having a few problems with importing photos to my MacBook from my 300D, ill list the problems and if anyone has a solution for any of them it would be great!


1. Whilst importing photos (in raw, CRW format) iPhoto stops importing halfway through and says it is an unrecognisable format, even though I've imported through it before.
2. I've tried to find the official software on various canon sites but I can only find the 'updater' applications and not the original software.
3. I can't find any software that supports CRW photos or allows me to import using the 300D (on mac) I've tried Picasa but it won't import correctly.


Any help would be appreciated!


----------

